# Splash che non carica dopo upgrade kernel

## Fuzzo

Salve  :Smile: 

Non sono coperto da ADSL  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  e quindi il sync e il relativo aggiornamento lo faccio ogni tanto.

Sono passato dal kernel 2.6.11-r* al 2.6.12-r* e ho spiacevolmente notato che il framebuffer non ha più lo sfondo   :Sad: 

Sintomi:

- All'avvio ci sono i messaggi:

couldn't find font 26 null (o similare, appare 2 volte...)

SETPIC failed. Are you calling from the current console? (o similare, appare una sola volta)

Constatazioni:

- Ho il parametro CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 passato al kernel

Ho provato (senza successo) a:

- ricompilare il kernel

- riemergere splashutils

- settare la picture a mano con un'utility delle splashutils

L'ultimo tentativo funziona perfettamente, allora perchè non lo fa da solo al boot?

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

quello che mi viene in mente così al volo: usi grub come boot manager?

io avevo problemi simili perchè i parametri di splash non erano scritti sulla stessa riga di quelli del kernel... ci ho passato un'intera mattinata con fctk che ringrazio ancora.

la riga corretta è ora: 

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 quiet real_root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@71 splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd1,0)/boot/splash-livecd-2005.1-1600x1200

```

ecco non come compare ora a me... splash=bla bla bla non deve andare a capo... ma sulla stessa riga di kernel per intenderci

spero possa esserti d'aiuto

see ya

p.s.: uso udev

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ti dice per caso che manca una file... oppure i file non sono compatibili con la modalità 8pp o simile?

beh in questo caso ti mando questo link che chiarisce tutto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#I_upgraded_to_kernel_2.6.12_or_higher_and_the_bootsplash_doesn.27t_show_any_more

Ciauz fammi sapere se è andato tutto bene, io ho risolto così    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Vi ringrazio intanto per avere risposto e passo alle repliche:

- Uso udev

- Uso grub

- I parametri che passo sono nella stessi riga del kernel (altrimenti mica li passa al kernel credo...)

- Il messaggio non ha nulla a che fare con la profondità di colore, ma al più presto vi posterò i messaggi di errore precisi

Una cosa non capisco: perchè al boot non carica ma se lo impongo con l'utility va da dio?

Come metodo per lo splash uso l'inird separato al boot, così anche se cambio kernel l'immagine initrd la posso tenere (finora ovviamente...)

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si però devi impostare la profondità di colore anche nel kernel, cioè nalla voce della vesa-tng devi mettere es: 1280x1024-32@75 in questa maniera lui utilizza le palette corrette, che normalmente non utilizzerebbe... provare per credere a me ha funzionato e comunque è menzionato nella guida   :Wink: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...hai provato più banalmente a riemergere le splashutils e/o a ricreare l'init image con splash_geninitramfs?...

----------

## Luca89

Se non ricordo male per poter avere lo splash sui kernel della serie 2.6.12 ci volevano delle splashutils più recenti, assicurati di avere una versione maggiore o uguale a media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si quello che avete detto è tutto scritto nell'HowTo del gentoo-wiki che ho postato in precedenza   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

La guida ai problemi del 2.6.12 non mi sembra per nulla completa...

```
Dell5150 ~ # emerge -pv splashutils

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.9-r1  -hardened -kdgraphics +png +truetype 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Dell5150 ~ #

```

Basta come versione?   :Laughing: 

Ecco il mio grub.conf (notare che con il 2.6.11 va da dio):

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/Gentoo-2.6.12-r10 video=vesafb:mtrr,pmipal,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,6)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r11

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/Gentoo-2.6.11-r11 video=vesafb:mtrr,pmipal,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,6)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Tenete presente che:

```
splash_manager -c set -t emergence
```

lanciato da console applica il tema perfettamente...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ma la hai letta fino in fonto?

ecco le ultime "2" righe   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> If it still doesn't work , you maybe had to specify the color depth in the kernel default mode for vesa(-tng). For example:
> 
> Code: make menuconfig
> 
> Device Drivers > Graphics support:
> ...

 

lo hai provato? Io l'ho provato e successivamente ho re-emergiato le splashutils e ricreato il file initrd e tutto funziona ok alla grante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Scusa la testardaggine ma se passo al kernel il parametro "live" al boot non dovrebbe overridarlo?   :Question: 

Proverò e farò sapere   :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si, sarebbe così ma con alcuni chipset non funziona e bisogna forzarlo mettendolo di default nel kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Il parametro è presente nel kernel... e adesso?   :Confused: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Adesso dopo che lo hai messo nel kernel ricompili in sequenza il kernel con:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install
```

Poi ti appuri che in grub sia installato correttamente e poi ricompili le splashutils con:

```
emerge -avD splashutils
```

e poi ricrei la initrd con:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence
```

E dovrebbe andare, comunque la cosa è scritta nel WIKI tutto per intero RTFM!!!  :Wink: 

Leggete e troverete le risposte   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Io il wiki lo ho letto! Possibile che non vi fidiate?

Se ho postato è perchè comunque non funziona una mazza...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Bene, però dimmi una cosa... hai settato 1024x768-16@60 sia nel kernel che su grub? Oppure hai utilizzato la profondità a 32 bit solo su uno o sull'altro?

Mandami l'output che ti da come errore, solo che però per evitare fraintendimanti spiega quello che hai fatto... qui la gente non ha una sessione remota sul tuo pc e non può vedere la conf che hai e soprattutto gli errori che eventualmente ci sono sulla tua macchina   :Wink: 

Quindi non ti arrabbiare e vedrai che una soluzione la si trova   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Allora, anche emergendo il nuovo 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10  -hardened -kdgraphics +png +truetype
```

 la cosa non si è risolta (perchè non mi sorprende per niente?   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Il messaggio di errore completo e preciso è:

```

FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code 515.

Hint: are you calling 'setpic' for the current virtual console?

```

Idee a riguardo o lo unmergo una volta per tutte?   :Twisted Evil: 

C'è un comando per chiedere al kernel quali parametri gli sono stati passati?   :Question: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> FBIOSPLASH_SETPIC failed, error code 515.
> ...

 

Gosh ecco questo è un errore moolto strano, con il kernel 2.6.11 non ti da niente vero? Hai provato a forzare la profondità dei colori a 32 bit?

Eventualmente ci potrebbe star euna bella e-mail a spock che è l'autore delle splash-utils   :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Col 2.6.11 è la perfezione   :Surprised: 

Il colore è forzato a 32bit sia da parametro che da kernel   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

mmm.... forse mi è venuta una messa idea... hai percaso configurato in /etc/conf.d il file splash?

Prova a lasciarlo di default senza impostare li nessuna tema... e vediamo, se no mi sa che hai tanato un bug e quindi è ottimo avvisare spock lo sviluppatore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fuzzo

Effettivamente avevo il vecchio file di configurazione ma cancellando e riemergendo nulla è cambiato   :Mad: 

Ho provato anche a modificare il parametro da:

```
CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

 a 

```
console=tty1
```

 senza successo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Che faccio? Apro un bug?

----------

## PXL

da http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/troubleshooting.php

 *Quote:*   

> The splash doesn't work and I get error messages about 8bpp pictures that cannot be found.
> 
> This means you're running in a 8bpp mode (ie. a mode, when you can simultaneously display on the screen no more than 256 colors). 8bpp modes are partially supported by gensplash. The verbose and silent images will work, if appropriate image files are provided (ie. images with indexed, 256-color palette; please refer to the splashutils documentation for more details). The progress bar, boot icons, and other fancy stuff will not work in 8bpp modes.
> 
> Most of the time you won't want to run your framebuffer in a 8bpp mode. In order to avoid it (some framebuffer drivers tend to set 8bpp by default) you have to explicitly specify the color depth on the kernel command line, for example: video=radeonfb:1280x1024-32@75. The -32 represents the bit depth (in this case, it's 32 bits per pixel).

 

saluti PXL

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Effettivamente avevo il vecchio file di configurazione ma cancellando e riemergendo nulla è cambiato  
> 
> Ho provato anche a modificare il parametro da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Beh io lo consiglerei, visto che magari potrebbe essere un problema legato all'hardware che hai installato.

@PXL grazie per la citazione, ma fuzzo ci ha già provato e non funziona, quindi il problema è da imputare ad un'altra causa...   :Wink: 

----------

